# what do you do?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am really looking forward to showing my new horse, Majic, this year. However, I have been told that he can be very buddy sour at shows, and I have seen a bit of that here at home, if one of his pasture mates comes into the ring he looses his focus until I remind him that I am up there. He also tends to be kind of ADD. 

He has been to A LOT of shows in his lifetime, however I havent been given much insight on what they did.

I have honestly considered looking into those calming supplements, anybody ever used something like that?

Anybody have any advice for taking a slightly ADD and nervous horse to a show and not having a total melt down?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Take him to a show you aren't showing at and let him acclimate for the day. Keep him tied to the trailer, hand walk him, ride in the arena, hand walk him again, tie him to the trailer, rinse, repeat, rinse, repeat.

If he's really bad, take him to another show and another, and just keep doing it before you actually start showing.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My QH was pretty buddy sour when we would go to shows with other horses - he would get attached after spending time in the trailer with them. Now that he's at our house, he goes to shows alone and is much MUCH better.

Is he going to the show by himself? He might be better if he doesn't have anyone there to hang out with...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Well sadly I don't have my own trailer so if I am going to be going to any shows its going to be with somebody else, not only that but the somebody else's daughter will be showing his pasture mate (same owner). So I am really worried that he is going to be even worse.  Right now the best I think I can do is go stand around the ring while she shows the other horse (we are going to be in different age groups) to keep his stress level down.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there! I have the same problem...a horse with ADD who gets a little herd-bound from time to time. He HATES being away from other horses. I keep him by the arena all the time--near the area where everyone congregates before a class--so that he's never alone. This seems to help. 

One thing I tried last year that really, REALLY worked was feeding MellowMAXT Alfalfa. The product is by Sierra Gold, but I see that their web site is down. I just sent them an e-mail (I need more product) and so I hope they're still around. If not, I'm hosed. LOL. 

Pam


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My friends horse is terribly buddy sour. She just takes him anyway and he has gotten better even after just our second show. She lunges him right when we get there and then walks him around and ties him to the trailer and he is doing very well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Lots of one on one time*



QHDragon said:


> I have honestly considered looking into those calming supplements, anybody ever used something like that?
> 
> Anybody have any advice for taking a slightly ADD and nervous horse to a show and not having a total melt down?


Is your horse currently sharing a pasture with a buddy?

No stay away from supplements, it's going to mask the problem. He can get better it's just going to get some getting used to it and taking him everywhere. He must have not been anywhere growing up and now it's being an issue for you.
The fix for that is to take him everywhere with just the two of you. It doesn't matter where, preference tho would be shows since it's where you plan on going. I see you said you don't have a trailer so it's going to be slightly more difficult BUT you can still do it. Stick to one on one brushing time, grazing time. Take him out and away from his buddy(s) when you go riding or for walks. 

To me this shows that your horse does not see you as a friend, or have that bond where he can trust you because he gets upset when he is moved away.

I had that issue with my first horse. She was an older mare who had always been around other horses. Since having her, I have worked with all my babies so that none of them have ever been herd bound. You could take any of them anywhere and they were always happy, calm and content.

It's a hard behavior to break, but you can do it-it's just takes a lot of time and patience. It will not be an over night fix.

Be patient.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Also many of the calming supplements are "illegal" and show up on drug tests if you are ever at an EC/USEF sanctioned show. So yeah, stay away from those.

I agree just practice, practice, practice until he is good at just chilling at shows. And don't stress over it because many times "buddy sour" horses are actually reacting to their riders being nervous.

Good luck!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

whenever my horse gets nervous at a show i always do groundwork, i find it makes them feel like im still expecting them to be there for me like and home, and that im still in charge.  but i would do lots of groundwork at home first, so that your not trying to teach him new stuff at a show when hes a little nervous


----------

